# Some paph hybrid flowering in Taiwan



## bigleaf (Jun 3, 2016)

Paph Alexej






Paph Karl Ploberger (hangianum x bellatulum)





Paph Misty Dell (Magic Lantern x delenatii)





Paph Hisaya's Favourite (hangianum x anitum)





Paph vietnamese


----------



## Justin (Jun 3, 2016)

Nice thanks


----------



## troy (Jun 3, 2016)

I thought anitum x hangianum is weltz ballad???


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jun 3, 2016)

Oh man, this just reminds me how much I want some hangianum hybrids in my collection. I see these are starting to show up on Ebay, I'm guessing their legal status is still fairly questionable in the USA?


----------



## bigleaf (Jun 3, 2016)

troy said:


> I thought anitum x hangianum is weltz ballad???



http://apps.rhs.org.uk/horticulturaldatabase/orchidregister/orchiddetails.asp?ID=970441


----------



## troy (Jun 3, 2016)

Paph weltz ballad must not exist


----------



## abax (Jun 3, 2016)

That VN is spectacular! That's got to be the most beautiful
flower I've seen in a loooooong time.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 3, 2016)

The dorsal on the Alexej is stunning as is the colour of the vietnamense


----------



## theorchidzone (Jun 4, 2016)

The vietnamense is stunningly good! Whose plant? (Chou-yi? -- I know he has good ones; saw a picture looking similar but not in bloom.)
The Alexej and the anitum cross are both excellent too.
There are quite a few superb lines of Alexej out there!
Our line of Alexej are almost impossible to flower! Drives me crazy.


----------



## rdlsreno (Jun 4, 2016)

Lovely!!!!!

Ramon


----------



## paworsport (Jun 4, 2016)

Nice but the vietnamense is not a vietnamense but Ho Chin Min look at the red on the stami !


----------



## NYEric (Jun 4, 2016)

Those are some of the nicest examples of those crosses that I've seen in a while!!
If you import them send me a P.M.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 4, 2016)

paworsport said:


> Nice but the vietnamense is not a vietnamense but Ho Chin Min look at the red on the stami !



You might be right..


----------



## troy (Jun 4, 2016)

I've been looking for a karl ploberger now for a long time with no success


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 4, 2016)

All of them are heavily colored than what I have seen. 
Great!!!

Vietnamense, yes, I would buy it any day if they turned out like this, but no! lol


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 5, 2016)

Interesting colors!


----------



## Migrant13 (Jun 5, 2016)

Great assortment, thanks for sharing. Are you going to be buying/offering any of these?


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 5, 2016)

Interesting primary hybrids there.. I wonder how long it took to bloom that anitum x hang, considering both parents are very slow growing and finicky..


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 6, 2016)

Some individuals bloom quite early out of flask, I hear. that is for both species. So who knows? might be surprising! plus when these large scale nurseries grow so many seedlings all the time, there will always be lots of surprises.


----------



## Chien (Jun 7, 2016)

Amazing Paph. Alexej. Was that one bought from Chou-Yi?


----------



## valenzino (Jun 8, 2016)

theorchidzone said:


> The vietnamense is stunningly good! Whose plant? (Chou-yi? -- I know he has good ones; saw a picture looking similar but not in bloom.)
> The Alexej and the anitum cross are both excellent too.
> There are quite a few superb lines of Alexej out there!
> Our line of Alexej are almost impossible to flower! Drives me crazy.



Best Paph. vietnamense i've seen in Taiwan are from In-Charm breeding,really really good ones!!!About 30% of the ones i've seen in bloom had good colour and very good form and substance,flat and symmetrical(other breeding i've seen,maybe no good ones ...lol...)



paworsport said:


> Nice but the vietnamense is not a vietnamense but Ho Chin Min look at the red on the stami !



They may be right about not beeing a pure vietnamense but a Ho Chi Minh x vietnamense ...i've seen seedlings in Taiwan last year


----------



## Fabrice (Jun 8, 2016)

Agree. Not a pure viet.


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 8, 2016)

troy said:


> Paph weltz ballad must not exist



Paph. Weltz Ballad is (bellatulum x adductum):

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16684

Robert


----------

